# fbar question



## vogener83 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello,

Last year I sold my apartment in the US. Then I moved to my country and transferred the money from the US account to my country's bank account to buy another apartment.

In order to buy the apartment I needed a mortgage, which I got with a different bank. I opened a new account, transferred the money from my original account and paid the apartment. This new account has now a low balance, $1000 more or less.

Do I have to report this last account just because it had for only 1 day a balance higher than $10,000? It was the money that came from the original account, the one that I've been reporting during the last years.

If I report 2 accounts saying that both had a balance of say $50,000, it seems that I have $100,000, but that's not truth...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Simple answer is: YES. You need to report the high balance for each account you hold overseas. The total of the high balances you report is irrelevant. But they rarely even look at what you report - unless perhaps there is something "odd" about your tax returns as you filed them. 

Lots of people every year have similar circumstances as they move abroad and buy and sell property or just move house. Unless you're talking zillions of $$$ or doing it every year for a long period of time, it won't raise an eyebrow.


----------



## vogener83 (Jan 31, 2016)

ok, thanks for the advice, have a great day!


----------

